# eye problems



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

To me it sounds like a quick trip tomorrow to the vet is in order. He could have something in his eye or scratched his eye making it swollen and getting infected. They can become really bad fast so I would not wait, especially with the holidays.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't add anything else than what Carol has already said, just wanted to wish you good luck


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope you got to the vet ASAP!


----------



## molsonsmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Yup, the fact that it is swollen *and* has stuff coming out of it warrants a quick trip to the vet.


----------



## kayelliex (Dec 9, 2009)

I was able to see him when I got home and it wasn't nearly as bad as I was told. It is kind of red, but that's it. Dad's been cleaning it multiple times a day and he's been giving him drops for pink eye. It doesn't hurt the dog at all, the eye or the drops, far as we can tell. Dad's also been like...smelling it to make sure it's not infected. He plans on giving it a couple days 'cause we don't seem to have quality vets around here.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Does your dog often have eye issues? 
Im asking becuase if so...perhaps it would be worth it (time, money and pain to your dog) to see a specialist to get to the bottom of the trouble rather then going back to the same vet over and over...and never getting the problem resolved.

Here is a list of Veterinary Eye Specialists

http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html


----------



## kayelliex (Dec 9, 2009)

Nah I wouldn't say it's often, although sometimes Dad has to do the boric acid thing. It seems like it's usually in winter and this is the worst it's been, but he doesn't seem to be in pain.

I checked the list and unfortunately I'm in Maine, one of two states there are none. I'm also six hours into the state, so I'd be going seven to eight hours in a car to see a specialist. Not sure how well my old doggy would handle that.


----------

